# Need help solving a mystery...



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

For the LIFE of me I just can't figure out who could have POSSIBLY created this mess!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO funny... the second shot seems to be saying, "I saw nothing...... nothing !!!!"


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I LOVE her white paws! and, um, clearly it wasn't her who did anything wrong.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

dang you must have a squirrel or something, I just can't imagine who could have done that!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I can't tell either. From the look of it, could have been the baggie bandit. I've heard he sneaks into our homes and leave plastic bags strewn about. He's been here, too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA HA, too funny! Did ya make the quilty party pick them up? LOL


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> I LOVE her white paws! and, um, clearly it wasn't her who did anything wrong.


That's Petey - the one Faith reminds me of. I can't tell you how much I love that dog. He makes me MENTAL...but **** it...look at that FACE!!! He has that absolute blind determination labs have - and I LOVE IT! He LIVES, and I mean LIVES for tennis balls and food. He's a simple to please kind of guy. Anyone who thinks about getting a lab I always refer them to Petey - he's not a purebred, but he is ALL lab in personality.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I made brownies once and iced them while they were warm - so the icing was all gooey...I hear a rattling in the kitchen and there's Pete - sitting near the pan of brownies with icing on his face! Honestly the MILISECOND he stops doing something, it's like it never happened! If it weren't for his inability to cover his tracks you wouldn't know who to pin it on!

I have to find the icing pictures.......


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

That's it blame poor Petey. It was probably you that left that mess after unpacking the groceries.

Christine and Natasha and Bob


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

*Frosting caper........*

How can anyone get mad at this chucklehead???


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I think you should call internal Affairs....looks like your lead investigator may be in deeper than he's letting on. You know what they say about the officer who's already on the scene when the officals arrive!!!

I couldn't get mad either. And I have to chuckle when I think of all the mad shaking that went on before you happened along! Talk about buzz kill.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Those are great pics! That second one is hilarous and the first one seems like he's giving you that look saying "You don't think I did this, do you?"


Tiffany


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Penny'smom said:


> I think you should call internal Affairs....looks like your lead investigator may be in deeper than he's letting on. You know what they say about the officer who's already on the scene when the officals arrive!!!
> 
> I couldn't get mad either. And I have to chuckle when I think of all the mad shaking that went on before you happened along! Talk about buzz kill.


I know! That's the thing - Petey genuinely gets so much enjoyment out of life! I feel guilty sometimes that I don't play with him as much as I think he'd like me to. One day he came into the house happily playing with a ROCK as if it were the coolest thing ever. Talk about feeling like an awful mom! :doh:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TiffanyK said:


> Those are great pics! That second one is hilarous and the first one seems like he's giving you that look saying "You don't think I did this, do you?"
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Talk about cute pix....the one in your sig is INCREDIBLE! I can't tell where one dog begins and the other ends! All that wet sand - it's adorable!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Petey would get along very well with Tucker...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> That's Petey - the one Faith reminds me of. I can't tell you how much I love that dog. He makes me MENTAL...but **** it...look at that FACE!!! He has that absolute blind determination labs have - and I LOVE IT! He LIVES, and I mean LIVES for tennis balls and food. He's a simple to please kind of guy. Anyone who thinks about getting a lab I always refer them to Petey - he's not a purebred, but he is ALL lab in personality.


oh! i didn't realize that was Petey - let's see if we can see the resemblance. i think she's got a skinnier nose, but they are VERY close. i too adore her labbie parts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Obviously it was the monster who lives in that cabinet who did it!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

You obviously have little elves that live in your cabinets. Thank God Petey was there to scare them away. Good boy Petey! I love that second picture.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That clearly is a mystery. Petey has innocence all over his face! (Except in the icing pic!)


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a funny guy Petie is!!!!! I LOVE a dog that can make you laugh.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

He is a true, lovable goofball!! And an adorable one at that! 

If I had to take a quiz naming all your dogs, even if it was a matching quiz, I don't think i could do it... Let's see, Ruthie is the queen golden, Marty is the young strapping male golden, Petey is the Lab at heart with white paws and white icing on his face, Milo is the one you hit with the car... um... Shadow is the newest one... that's it, I'm done! I know there's more hiding under the bed somewhere...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

"If I can't see you, You can't see me"


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

In the words of Inspector Clouseau....."those are not *my* bags!"

dg


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I love the closed eyes shot! He is so cute. Love the white feet too. Impossible to get mad at him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think a cat snuck in and ripped those bags up and blamed it on Petey. That sweet face couldnt have done that.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

oh those pictures look so familiar.

I don't know who does that at my house either.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Ruthie did it and set Petey up for the fall out!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: That second shot is great! And I agree......Petie was set up. That precious face couldn't do anything so "bad"! hahahaha!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you know - it just hit me - the white paws is a very common Toller feature. i wonder if he's got that in there too -


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG he's hysterical! I love the icing picture so much. In the bag pictures I don't think he's guilty, I think he's standing guard to make sure the culprit doesn't return for more!!!

Angie


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

FM - it's possible re: Toller. We have placed about 10 or so of them over the years. I have always suspected lab of course, with maybe a little GR and possible Pointer or believe it or not Catahoula. Some of his mannerisms are a little Catahoula-like at times. I think in the end my Petey is a real mutt of a mutt!  I may do the breed test on him anyway because I still wonder if one of his parents was a full bred lab and the other was a mutt...his temperament is SO labbie.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> FM - it's possible re: Toller. We have placed about 10 or so of them over the years. I have always suspected lab of course, with maybe a little GR and possible Pointer or believe it or not Catahoula. Some of his mannerisms are a little Catahoula-like at times. I think in the end my Petey is a real mutt of a mutt!  I may do the breed test on him anyway because I still wonder if one of his parents was a full bred lab and the other was a mutt...his temperament is SO labbie.


 
I broke down and got a breed dna test for both of my dogs..........no results yet!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohmygosh...that Petey is a cutie! I can't blame him for getting into the frosting... BTW- my crazy Daisy has white paws too- they kinda look like socks don't they?

Completely OT- I was at the local preschool here in Milford, MA a few weeks ago & in the secretary's office was a big old Sunshine Goldens poster on her bulletin board. I asked her about it, and she said her daughter volunteers with SG. She told me all about your rescue & it sounds wonderful!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Man - he must keep you on your toes! Naughty, Naughty! :


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

daisydogmom said:


> Ohmygosh...that Petey is a cutie! I can't blame him for getting into the frosting... BTW- my crazy Daisy has white paws too- they kinda look like socks don't they?
> 
> Completely OT- I was at the local preschool here in Milford, MA a few weeks ago & in the secretary's office was a big old Sunshine Goldens poster on her bulletin board. I asked her about it, and she said her daughter volunteers with SG. She told me all about your rescue & it sounds wonderful!


AWWWWWWww I love that you heard of our rescue!!! I have to say I think we're pretty special.  We are trying to ensure SGRR remains all about the dogs. We don't do titles and all that stuff that I think has created ego-maniacs in other groups...we're all equals...the dogs are the bosses!  We are currently in desperate need of foster homes - so I am thrilled to hear one of our flyers has been noticed! YIPPEE!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Man - he must keep you on your toes! Naughty, Naughty! :


He sure does keep me on my toes! And some days on my last nerve...:bowl: LOL! I love him dearly - he is as sweet and gentle as he is full of shenanigans!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Gee, I wonder who could it be??? LOL, that is hysterical, I love how innocent they look, great shot.


----------

